# Kingsford Charcoal 30 Pounds for $7.99, $1.99 per pound St. Louis Ribs



## tom c (Jul 1, 2013)

Target, has $1.99 per pound St. Louis Ribs

Wal-Mart, has Kingsford Charcoal 2, 15 Pounds bags for $7.99.

The sale run through July 5, the price in the store show $15.98 but the computer have the sale price.

I stocked up with 300 pounds.













Charcoal.jpg



__ tom c
__ Jul 1, 2013






Having all that Charcoal on hand I had to smoke something. I just couldn't decide what type of Ribs sounded the best, lol

Baby Back,         St.Louis,                   Beef,













017.jpg



__ tom c
__ Jul 1, 2013


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks good, a little of everything!  Great deal on KB....just a tad more expensive than the the Memorial Day sale.  I'll have to pick up a couple more bags.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice looking ribs! Our Home Depot and Lowes both are advertising the double bag deal too.


----------

